# Weekly competition 2007-17 (2, 3, 3OH, 4, 5, BF)



## AvGalen (Jun 3, 2007)

I am a little early this week  Also, I am very curious if everyone will improve even further this week!

2x2x2
1. F L2 F' D2 L F R' D' B2 L2 D2 L' U' L' U L2 D2 B U F2 D B U F L2
2. U B L2 D R' U2 B' U' R2 B L2 F2 U' F' D F L' B U' R F D' B R' F'
3. D2 R2 D2 F' R' U' B' U R F' R' D2 B' L' B2 U' F U2 B2 D' L B R F2 D'
4. U L F2 R2 D2 L F2 D2 R' F L2 B' D2 F2 R B L' U' L2 F U R U2 L' U'
5. R' U2 L' F2 D2 R F' U2 L' U2 R2 B L U' B' L' B2 D' R' B2 R' U2 R2 B' U

3x3x3
1. L R' B L' R B' F' L D2 B' R2 B F' D F L2 R' U2 L B F' L B2 L' R
2. D' B2 F' L' B' F' L2 R2 B F' R2 B L' B' D' F' R2 B D' U' B2 F R2 D2 U
3. B U2 F' L D2 U' F L R2 D' U2 B2 F L D' U2 L' R D U2 B' D L2 R D'
4. D2 R' U B D U F R' D2 U B D2 U R' D2 U B' F' R' F R2 B F2 L2 R2
5. R B D L2 R2 B L B' D' R2 U2 R D2 U2 R2 B' F' L2 D' R' D2 U2 R' F2 U

3x3x3 One Handed
1. F L' B2 F D2 U2 F2 U2 B' D U2 L R2 B' D2 L D L2 B F2 L' R B2 F' D'
2. L' B' D L B' L' R U' L' D' F2 L2 D2 L' F2 D U L2 D R U L R2 B2 D2
3. R' F U B' F' L R' B' F2 D2 U' L R2 D U2 R2 D2 U R F' D L' B F' R
4. F2 U2 L' F' L U2 L B F2 L2 R F D R U' F' L R2 U F' D U F L' F'
5. B2 F L R' F' D' F' D2 L R2 B F L' D2 L2 R2 F2 D B' L2 B' R' F2 U' B

4x4x4
1. l b f' L l2 R F2 u2 U' l' u' r B2 b2 f F' D' d' u2 f d L2 r2 F' l' R2 B2 b' f' L2 l2 D d2 b' f' F' u L2 D2 R2
2. u2 b f' D' U f2 r' b2 l' d l b u2 B2 D2 R2 B F L2 l2 R F' U' r' d u2 b d r' R' B D' d2 L2 r2 b' D' b' D2 R'
3. L r2 R f2 L' U f' F d2 U2 L B b2 f l' F' L2 l b' f u' b2 L l F' l f2 U L d2 b R2 B2 b2 U2 b' u2 L' l' B'
4. U2 l' F r2 U2 b' L2 f2 D b' D U2 L f D2 U' F r' D2 R' D u b2 F2 u' L2 R F2 D' d l d2 U F2 L D u l' R' F
5. U2 R' U2 L2 u R2 u L2 l' B2 L' b2 d' U' R' f2 D' u2 U B' L r B' r2 D2 L2 r' D2 U2 r B' b f2 F R2 D' b' L' b2 u'

5x5x5
1. b F U2 L' l r2 f' d L' D2 B b' u' f2 F l2 r' d' U2 b2 f u' B b2 f' l' u' r D' U2 L r f' u' B' u b' F D' d2 u2 U B u' U L2 r' U' L u R' D b f' D2 d u U' L' f2
2. l F' D' U l r2 R2 f' d U B2 u' b' F' L' B2 b F2 D2 L2 l r' R' u U f' l2 r' B2 b2 f' F' U2 B2 u' R B2 b2 f2 l2 d2 L2 d' B b f' L2 l r R F L U' B d' B d2 u' U r2
3. B' U r' d' b L l2 r2 R' d' U2 b2 D2 u2 l' D2 B f d b' U L2 D2 d' u2 U r' D r' B' r D' u' U F' R B f2 u' F' R' B' f L' U' F' d' U r2 D2 r R' u2 U L' l u U2 F2 U
4. D' d U' b2 F U L' l r2 d2 u2 l2 r b l2 r b U2 b2 D' d2 L' r' b' l u U F' D2 L d' f' u2 B2 f2 u B' F d U f d2 b2 F2 R' D d u' f2 l' R2 D d2 u U' R B' U' B2 b
5. r2 b' f U2 f l' b F2 d2 F R' U2 R U b' f' d' U' L' l2 r2 R2 B b f2 F' L l' d2 l' b2 F l U L d u U R' d B f2 u' b2 U2 L U2 B2 l f2 F2 u' r' f' L2 B2 d2 f2 d' r2

Blindfolded
2x2x2
1. R' F' U2 L' B2 D' B L F R2 U R' F D' F R2 F R F2 D2 B U2 R' U2 L
2. R2 F' R' F D' R2 D R B2 D' L U' F2 R D' F L U' B2 L' U' F' D B' L
3x3x3
1. D' U' L2 B2 F R2 D2 R2 F2 D' U2 B' F D2 U R' F2 L' R2 B2 D' R B' U B
2. D2 L' B2 F2 L D2 B U2 L D R2 F D2 U' L R' U B' F' U' B' F2 D B' D'
4x4x4
1. u R' b' l2 d R2 d' b2 L' l U L r2 D' b2 D' d' R2 u2 b R2 f F' d2 U R' B F L2 u U' l' B2 D l2 b' F' D d2 U
2. R D d2 U f2 d2 l r U2 B b2 f U' f F D2 u2 R U b2 f2 D U2 b2 F' L l F2 D2 u' l r d' f' U' F l D d' U2
5x5x5
1. B2 b R2 U' R' u R B2 b r b' D2 L l' r' R2 b f2 F2 d2 B b' L2 r' u' b' d2 F' D B2 b' f' F' L' d b' r B2 b2 u2 r2 B2 u' r2 D l d' U' B' L2 u2 L2 u2 l D' U2 r D' U l'
2. u U' f2 l B b2 D2 u2 b2 L D f R2 d2 F D u' F d' U' F' l2 B2 U2 f u2 L l d2 B' F' l' F2 R u F2 R' F' L2 r d' U' b2 D B2 f2 u' U' l2 B2 F2 U f' r' D U2 L2 l2 F U

Results from last week will be available tomorrow in this topic: 
http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=614
As always: Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.

This weeks competition still doesn't include some Other events for competition yet because no event has gotten 10 or more votes yet. If you want more events, please vote in that topic! Some puzzles ALMOST have the 10 votes, so you can make the difference!


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Jun 3, 2007)

Taylor Houlihan

2x2x2
Avg. 10.55
Times. 9.43, (9.28), (12.05), 11.86, 10.36
That's pretty much average...

3x3x3 OH
Avg. 2:06.97
Times. (1:41.80), 1:50.12, 2:28.97, (2:40.88), 2:01.83
I've started to cube left, non-dominant, hand...

3x3x3 BLD
Best. DNF
1. DNF
2. DNF


----------



## Erik (Jun 3, 2007)

Erik Akkersdijk

2x2: 4:00
Times: (5.19), 4.59, (3.25), 3.89, 3.53
Found a new extra trick I can use at least 2/5 solves. 5.19 was the worst last case..

3x3: 15.97
Times: 15.31, 17.09, (14.52), (18.45), 15.52
First try with my new method. Too bad I didn't know the last step case on any of the solves...

OH: 34.32
Times: 35.64, 33.63, (39.67), 33.70, (29.47)
First 'official' try of Lef-Handed OH cubing 

4x4: 1:03.03
Times: 1:01.59 (O), 1:02.61, (O), (59.63), 1:04.88(O), (1:10.41)(OP)

5x5: 2:03.61
Times: 1:58.91, (2:08.70), 2:03.73, 2:08.19, (1:55.94)


----------



## joey (Jun 3, 2007)

Joey Gouly

2x2: (12.68) 11.78 12.55 12.25 (09.78) Average: 12.19
Nothing to say!

3x3: 21.46 25.72 (21.06) 22.18 (26.38) Average: 23.11
Alot better than last week! I just started off good, and it went well!
I had hoped the the 25.72 would be my slowest solve, but oh well!

2x2 BLD: (DNF) (1:23.99)
I tried to do a wierd mix of Pochmann and 3-cycle on the first one.

More to come...


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joey_@Jun 3 2007, 05:43 PM
> * Joey Gouly
> 
> 
> ...


Was that a good or bad average for you?


----------



## joey (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Inferno.Fighter.IV+Jun 3 2007, 09:57 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Inferno.Fighter.IV @ Jun 3 2007, 09:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-joey_@Jun 3 2007, 05:43 PM
> * Joey Gouly
> 
> 
> ...


Was that a good or bad average for you? [/b][/quote]
Average average!  I don't really practise this one! I do one face, OLL + PLL, so no fast fancy methods!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 4, 2007)

3x3x3: Average - 28.41
30.97 (32.48) 27.55 26.70 (25.83)

Hm, maybe warm-ups are good for me.

4x4x4: Average - 2:12.60 / 132.60
(2:46.53 OP) (1:56.86 O) 2:09.53 OP 1:59.75 OP 2:10.33 OP

Soooo many parities... 

5x5x5: Average - 2:45.58 / 165.58
(2:24.92) (2:53.64) 2:45.28 2:43.78 2:47.67

First solve was amazingly easy... It may have thrown off the rest of my solves, but the average is pretty average for once (they're generally better than normal on these competitions >.<).

Need to work on F2L on all cubes, it's gotten a little slower.

I'll do the others later, it's a little late to cube for me.


----------



## Cubinator (Jun 7, 2007)

3x3 Avg: 24.98
25.46 (22.09) 22.19 27.28 (31.15)

Still Sub-25  Got lucky, actually; I knew the OLLs for the first three (I only know 20 OLL cases), and two of them were the same, easy case.

3x3 OH Avg: 1:08.6
1:14.59 1:01.65 1:09.56 (46.21) (1:25.75)

Sweet. I almost never practice OH, and the 46.21 is a new PB. Nice improvement over last week.

I have something I have to do and will go do the BLD solves a bit later.

3x3 BLD:
DNF

Grr...4:30. I think I messed up a setup move. Doing the second one a bit later.


----------



## dbeyer (Jun 7, 2007)

I hope what I have to say about my next attempt sounds crazy 

After a talk with Chris ... haha, this second 5x5 attempt will be insane ...

And, does this competition end? I mean, will there be a point where we reset the points?


----------



## tsaoenator (Jun 7, 2007)

Andy Tsao
3x3x3: (16.69) 12.42 14.33 (12.20) 12.41 = 13.05
I'll do the others later...


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 7, 2007)

I think I will reset the points every year. This means everyone can still become the Rubiks.has.it-2007 Champion!


----------



## Rama (Jun 7, 2007)

Rama Temmink

Average 3x3: 18.40 seconds

18.54 16.49 18.06 20.90 18.59
I am bad with 3x3 again...


Average 3x3 O-H: 24.05

23.75 24.62 24.57 21.23 23.83
No 24.99+! :lol:


Average 2x2: 7.14
8.51 7.74 6.44 5.33 7.24
Layer method :lol:


2x2 BLD:
5 minutes 28.01 <-- First four minutes I just used raw memo... I was/am too lazy  

2 minutes 37.93


----------



## Worms (Jun 9, 2007)

2x2 Average5: 10.01'' Fridrich
(11.73) 10.12 09.19 10.72 (05.67 PLL SKIP)
bad 

3x3 Average5: 27.766'' Fridrich
27.58 (23.59) 27.30 (29.61) 28.42
bad also


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 10, 2007)

2x2x2
Avg.: 9.53
08.83, 08.75, (12.53), (08.50), 11.00

3x3x3
Avg.: 24.42
24.14, (25.50), 25.39, 23.74, (23.22)

3x3x3 OH
Avg.:1:13.88 / 73.88
1:15.39, 1:11.97, (1:09.91), 1:14.34, (1:21.48)
Probably should have warmed up...

4x4x4
Avg.: 1:44.08 / 104.08
1:46.05 O, 1:47.83 O, (1:58.59 OP), 1:38.36 P, (1:31.17)
Stupid parity...

5x5x5
Avg.: 2:54.02 / 174.02
2:54.67, 2:55.64, (2:42.44), (3:15.05), 2:51.75
I'm capable of so much better.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 10, 2007)

Those could have just as easily been my times masterofthebass. Only on 3x3x3 you are more consistent, but I MIGHT come close. I will do the solves in the next couple of hours and hopefully I can beat you on some of them.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 10, 2007)

well thanks arnaud, but my 5 times should have been better. I had to take a month off because my cubesmith order came exactly a month from when I ordered it, and also, my professor isn't as good as I would like it to be (I'm a little faster on my eastsheen). My 4 times should also be a little faster (1:40ish avg).


----------



## Jack (Jun 10, 2007)

My first post!  

Jack Moseley

3x3x3
Average: 23.84
Times: (22.55), 24.38, 23.88, 23.27, (25.31)

3x3x3 OH
Average: 62.70
Times: 64.83, (55.50), (65.75), 65.33, 57.93

4x4x4
Average: 117.78
Times: 122.50 P, (DNF), (106.40 P), 118.59, 112.25 O
Second solve was a pop...


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 10, 2007)

masterofthebass: I told you it would be close!

Name: Arnaud van Galen

2x2x2
Times: (7.25), 7.97, 9.26, 8.12, (9.62)
Average: 8.45
Comment: Exact same average as last week, only more consistent 

3x3x3
Times: (30.92), 26.43, (20.94), 23.28, 24.36
Average: 24.69
Comment: Very good. I have been training for the US Open and I have been getting sub 25 averages continuously. I even get a sub 20 at least once every 12 solves (mostly luckies).

3x3x3 One Handed
Times: 49.05, (1:00.66), 52.02, 57.34, (43.92)
Average: 52.80
Comment: Pretty good, but inconsistent 

4x4x4
Times: (1:45.99)(O), 1:45.18(O), 1:43.95, 1:41.27(P), (1:39.26)(P)
Average: 1:43.47
Comment: Average, but very consistent

5x5x5
Times: 2:51.87, 2:43.33, (2:37.13), (2:54.56), 2:37.52
Average: 2:44.24
Comment: Pretty good, but still disappointing because I just did 2:29, 2:26, 2:42, 2:48, 2:57=2:40 as a warm-up. I broke my speedcube during the 2:42 and had to replace some pieces. That average could have been sub 2:30! After the repair my cube is much more likely to pop.

2x2x2 blindfolded
Times: 1:44.45, 1:27.50
Best: 1:27.50
Comment: Same tactic as last week: Fast on the first, faster on the second. That second scramble was EASY! 

3x3x3 blindfolded
Times: 10:23.29, DNF
Best: 10:23.29
Comment: Second one was a mess. First one should have been faster. The first scramble had an interesting option and I would like to discuss that in this topic: http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=1041


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 10, 2007)

Daniel De Vera

3x3x3
Average: 37.98
Times: 36.95, (33.09), 36.59, 40.41, (43.72)


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 10, 2007)

3x3x3
(25.469), 28.584, 27.212, 30.046, (34.583) = 28.614


----------



## KJiptner (Jun 10, 2007)

*3x3x3*
Avg: 22.51
Times: 19.67 22.64 25.22 (25.93) (17.42)

Those two 25s killed it but I'm happy about my first two sub 20 solves in this competition

*2x2x2 BLD*
1st: 51.71
2nd: 39.86

YAY... this is crazy, I've gone fast on both of them. The first one alone would have been my new record in this competition.


----------



## tim (Jun 11, 2007)

*3x3x3*
Average: 28.40
Times: (29.47) 28.91 (26.24) 28.11 28.18
very bad... and the fourth solve was a pop.

*3x3x3 BLD*
Time: 3:07.32
1.) DNF (2:55.91, memorized the edges wrong and noticed it short before the end of my solve.)
2.) 3:07. went slower, sadly not sub-3...

*2x2x2 BLD*
1.) DNF (46.46 forgot the last setup move... (+2? ))
2.) DNF (49.67 made a 3-cycle the wrong way...)
Kai: very nice times .

All in all, it wasn't a good cubing day


----------



## Toojdwin (Jun 11, 2007)

Trevor Davila

3x3x3
Average: 27.56
Times: 27.95, (34.06), 28.64, (20.86), 26.09

OH
Average: 1:22.78
Times: 1:26.47, 1:28.14, (1:29.28), (1:11.92), 1:13.72

BLD
Times: 2:51.16, 3:14.20


5x5x5
Average: 3:51.11
Times: 3:41.33, (4:06.62), 4:04.09, 3:47.91, (3:29.22)

I'll be competing in 5x5x5 BLD soon...


----------



## dbeyer (Jun 11, 2007)

Great Trevor ... best of luck to you!


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 11, 2007)

> *2x2x2 BLD
> 1.) DNF (46.46 forgot the last setup move... (+2? ))*



If the puzzle could have been solved with only 1 move it is indeed a +2. I personally disagree with this rule because most of the time this "1 move from solved" is not because of a misalignment (should be a +2), but because of a mistake (should be a DNF).

I will list your solve as a 48.46 in the results. Please tell me if it wasn't just 1 move away from the solved state.


----------



## tim (Jun 11, 2007)

What do the official rules say? I think it does count as a DNF instead of a +2. So please don't list it as a successful solve. btw. i was a F2 off. Does this count as "one move"?


----------



## joey (Jun 11, 2007)

F2 is one move.

In the Belgium Open, someone was one move off finishing. Ron decided a +2 instead of a DNF.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 11, 2007)

The official rules say it is a +2, so I will list it as 48.46


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 12, 2007)

Toojdwin:
BLD
Times: 2:51.16, 3:14.20

I think you mean those to be 3x3x3_bf times so I will list them as such. If I am wrong, please correct me.

Edit: Toojdwin told me by mail that it were indeed 3x3x3_bf times, making him the winner of that event!


----------

